# [SOLVED] wireless authentication failed because of a timeout



## jabeznz

Hello.

Everytime I try to connect to my home wireless I get the error wireless authentication failed because of a timeout. 
I Have just returned to New Zealand from overseas, and never had a problem connecting to wireless else where. Both my brother and Mum can connect with there laptops.

I am using Windows Vista Home Premium. (same as my brother who can connect)
The Router is 
3Com Office connect ADSL Wireless 11g Firewall router.

If I login to the router and Disable the WPA I can connect, but when it is on WPA-PSK I get the above error.

Can anyone help me, I am not the most technically efficient person when it comes to the internet!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

clearly you are not putting in the correct wpa passphrase if it works without.


----------



## promtransporter

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

ok how about this one...

check that the clock on your laptop is set correctly!

sometimes this also has a weird affect!


:wave:


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

I did have the time still set as overseas. So I adjusted it to the local Time Zone and reset P.C and router but still no dice.

I am definitely putting in the correct paraphrase, perhaps it is due to the security settings of WPA-PSK. I also tried turning off my firewall and connecting but still the same result.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Hello,

Try changing your network's SSID, this need to be done from the router. Usually the SSID is your router's name.

After that, please remove all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Okay so I have done as you said 2xg.

It still comes up with the same error as before.
However, when I plug the Ethernet cable back into my computer I can connect to the wireless network, but it is local only and then when I remove the Ethernet cable once it is connected, it stays at local only and I cannot open any web pages.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Let's do a Power Cycle.

Please provide an IPCONFIG ALL of your computer:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

All right here we go

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\kantor>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : homie
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-5E-80-58-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet #2

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-BA-52-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9055:bcc1:fb56:be23%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 20 November 2010 9:13:59 a.m.
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 20 November 2010 10:01:01 p.m.
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220630
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-29-EB-68-00-1F-16-C9-C2-FC

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C4663C78-9B12-4CC7-9289-28CD2C4C7
2E0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6E89D8E9-5F12-4AD2-99B0-F9BC62870
AD7}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\kantor>


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Do you have any Security or Firewall Software installed in your computer?

For now, make sure that you don't have any wireless encryption in your network. We will put it back once you can get a solid connection.

Let's try fixing your Wireless conection:


> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnectedConnection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-5E-80-58-C7
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Please enable DHCP in your wireless connection not the wired connection, here's how.

Restart your computer then try connecting again.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

I am running AVG, even with my firewall turned off it will not connect.
I can turn off encryption and connect , but I don't want to leave my network unsecured 
I have enabled DHCP as you said. But not success


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-5E-80-58-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

I understand the network security part. My network is setup with WPA2. Now let's try to put WEP and see if you're able to connect.

May I ask what type of AVG do you have? Is this the Security Suite?
If you can't connect using WEP can we uninstall your AVG Security by using the Removal tool?

Install MSE for now for protection or you may keep it, it's an excellent Security software.

Post another udpate please.


----------



## promtransporter

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

try this 

right click the wireless (at the right hand side bottom of screen)

view available wireless networks >

on the left you will have option: change advanced setting...select that option

click wireless tab...
under the preferred networks... remove all>

then select add

Add your SSID

with appropriate password and encryption

click ok... ok

close all internet explorer windows..

restart explorer...

should work!..

i presume you are unning win xp?....:wave:


----------



## promtransporter

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Alternatively log into the router...

add your laptop wireless CARD MAC ADDRESS....as an exception

that should also work


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

I have changed it to WEP (with Radius Server) when I go to connect it ask me for my Username, Password and Logon Domain, what would these be?


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

And promtransporter I tried your first suggestion to no success where to I find my Card Mac Address?


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Oh and I am using AVG Anti-Virus Free version 9.0.869


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*



jabeznz said:


> I have changed it to WEP (with Radius Server) when I go to connect it ask me for my Username, Password and Logon Domain, what would these be?


Is there an option other than Radius Server, that doesn't apply to your network. Mine is just plain WEP.
Please try it again.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

There is WEP 128bit and WEP 64bit


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Pls try either one.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Unable to connect using either one of those. Im starting to think I may have to perhaps replace the router


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Thought I had fixed it by restoring factory defaults but I had forgot to turn encryption back on!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Do you need assistance with that or did you figure it out?


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

No still have not figured it out, thought I had but it was just because I had encryption turned off.
So if you have any more ideas, I'm listening (reading) though I am heading away tonight for a couple of days so wont be online.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Are you able to connect now without any network security?

To enable your wireless encryption again you'll have to logon to your router's config page, locate the wireless page and this time try WPA.

Pls report your progress again.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Sorry was away on holiday.

Yes I can connect without any network security.
When i set it to WPA-PSK I can not.
The other options are.
Disable
128 bit - WEP
64 bit - WEP
WPA (with radius server)

The only one i can connect to is when i Disable it


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

No problem...please try changing your network security to a WEP-128bit, test your wireless connection, if it didn't work then try the WEP-64bit.

Please post another update.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Neither of them work, they keep telling me I have an incorrect password even when I update them and know they are correct


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

In Post#5, you'll have to remove the wireless profiles again then reconnect using the WEP and new network encryption. Please try it again.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Hmmm its a bit odd.

So I change the SSID, removed the old profile and changed the password.
When I put the new password in it trys to connect but then comes back with _"The network security key provided does not match the network security key for this network, please re-enter the network security key"

_How ever, when I put the password in wrong on purpose, it tells me straight away that it is incorrect without even trying to connect.
So it is as though it recognises the security key but then thinks its wrong. 
This Happens when trying to connect to *128 bit WEP, 64 Bit WEP

*Also just wondering what is the function of WDS? currently it is disabled.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Also, can you try connecting to any unsecured networks (perhaps your neighbors)?

Have you updated your router's firmware to the current one? You may manually download it from the manufacturer's site then install.
It would help also, to do a RESET to the factory default then reconfigure your router's settings.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Unfortunately there are no networks around. How ever I have just been living in Canada for 2 years and then travelled around the U.S for a month and never had any trouble connecting to any network, be it secured or not.

I updated the firmware earlier today and did a factory reset but still no luck


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

It might be worth trying to assign Manual IP and see if you're able to connect.
Here's the link => http://portforward.com/networking/static-vista.htm


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Nope still no luck, Manually assigned I.P address but does the same thing. Do i need to change anything on the router once I manually assign I.P address


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Let's try repairing the TCP/IP and Winsock. 

Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter
Restart the computer after.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*



> R=Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
> Reseting Echo Request, OK!
> Reseting Global, OK!
> Reseting Interface, OK!
> Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
> Reseting Route, OK!
> A reboot is required to complete this action.
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
> Reseting Echo Request, OK!
> A reboot is required to complete this action.
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog
> 
> Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
> You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>


Still no luck!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

I would try another Wireless Network Adapter. If possible, borrow one from a friend or neighbor and test it out, or buy one and return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## AshleyWilis

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

hi, Well I believe before replacing router, reinstall your Os and check whether the wireless connection you are using is compatible with your OS, Try with some other OS because Vista generally cause many problem while using wireless internet.


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

Hey guys Thanks for all the help.
I installed windows 7 and still cant connect to wireless so I guess the only thing left to try is a new router.
Thanks again and have a good xmas


----------



## jabeznz

*Re: wireless authentication failed because of a timeout*

So I bought a new router today. The previous one being about 5 years old. And I can connect no problem


----------



## 2xg

jabeznz - Thanks for posting back with the update. Glad that buying a new router resolved your issue.


----------



## domgoold

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ation-failed-because-of-a-timeout-571105.html

hi-again- i posted my reply to this above, describing problem and 
steps taken so far. this isn't my router, it's brand new supplied by 
the service provider, so i don't have option to replace. 

i'm gonna try uninstall my antivirus and install the MSE one, but i feel 
problem could be related to old settings 'trapped' somewhere, and 
preventing authentication. i've also downloaded revised drivers for 
my atheros5007EG wifi thang, and am planning to uninstall and reinstall 
the device. 
so, essentially, is there a 'cache' of wifi settings i could 'void'/clear, to 
allow a new setup to create completely fresh settings? sorry, i'm new 
to this aspect, but it's probably relevant to a lot of people...


----------



## 2xg

*domgoold* - You are being assisted and have provided an answer for you here.


domgoold said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ation-failed-because-of-a-timeout-571105.html
> 
> hi-again- i posted my reply to this above, describing problem and
> steps taken so far. this isn't my router, it's brand new supplied by
> the service provider, so i don't have option to replace.
> 
> i'm gonna try uninstall my antivirus and install the MSE one, but i feel
> problem could be related to old settings 'trapped' somewhere, and
> preventing authentication. i've also downloaded revised drivers for
> my atheros5007EG wifi thang, and am planning to uninstall and reinstall
> the device.
> so, essentially, is there a 'cache' of wifi settings i could 'void'/clear, to
> allow a new setup to create completely fresh settings? sorry, i'm new
> to this aspect, but it's probably relevant to a lot of people...


----------

